# Score!  Ridgid 14" bandsaw



## Sharky (Feb 20, 2014)

This was sitting in my buddy's backyard. And it works!







The teardown...








Paint and reassembly next.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking good so far

Cheers Phil


----------



## RandyM (Feb 21, 2014)

Lucky dog! Sure didn't take long to get it into pieces. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 21, 2014)

Cleanup has begun....

Base stripped and painted:



Castings cleaned, had to drill and ez-out a guide pin:







Inside of castings painted:





Making progress!


----------



## RandyM (Feb 21, 2014)

You going to set it up for wood or metal?


----------



## Sharky (Feb 21, 2014)

Current plan is for metal, the cast aluminum trunion mount for the table is broken and mostly missing so my thought is a rigid spacer for a non tilt table, stiffer table. Add an 18-24 tooth bi-metal blade and off to the races.

I still need to hunt some bits, top blade guide is MIA, lower guide bearing is rusted solid, and the left-hand bolt i broke by turning it backwards... duh...


----------



## sinebar (Feb 21, 2014)

Congratulations on the great deal!

I have the same model and it works great on wood and plastics, but I think I would change the motor and/or pulleys on mine if I were to use it for metal cutting (I think it runs too fast for that purpose).

I would like to know what kind of results you get when you get it running.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 21, 2014)

Finished painting outer castings and a couple brackets:







And BTW, Sinebar, I plan on changing out the pulleys and slowing down the blade.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 21, 2014)

The trunions on my HF were also broken. (same saw) I made the new ones non movable. Here is a pic.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Frank865 (Feb 22, 2014)

You can get replacement trunnions & the missing guide parts you need from Grizzly.
 Trunnions are  $8.25 each, I've used Grizzly parts on several different brand saws...
 Hope this helps....               Frank 





http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0555/parts


----------



## Sharky (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the trunion idea, the trunion mount is missing so I'm debating a square plate and spacer for a rigid table or perhaps later buyinf the trunion mount from Grizzly for $25 or just making my own from 6061 which I expect will be stronger than the cast aluminum part.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 23, 2014)

Started reassembly:












Cleaned up the table,
Before:





A rotary wire brush and a D/A sander with 180 grit....



A bit of paint....



And some paint on the motor....



Next, on to the covers and guards....


----------



## xman_charl (Feb 24, 2014)

Made new tension bolt, hex sides on end.

No more fiddling with knob.

Charl


----------



## Bonden (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice. 

I have this model and have searched out info online -- harvested a folder of notes.

Generally a good saw, but many complain about vibration, and mine is no exception. Hope to fix it up in the spring as I have many projects lined up and at last will have the time. I'll cut and paste (and clarify) my proposed upgrade list from my notes:

1) the top of the sheet metal stand is too flimsy and allows vibration. Many have added a well-fastened top doubler from 3/4 ply or MDF and said it dampens vibration greatly. Likely the most popular upgrade besides replacing factory blade.

2) The wheel tires may have humps and one guy made a sanding block that clamped to the frame to machine the tires smooth. 

3) The tires on mine are cracked and rotted, and last time i used it, maybe a year ago, one tire just broke and fell off. I'm ordering the urethane tires from ebay. Orange or blue, same $30 cost (free shipping), different sellers. The Blue Max seem an obvious choice to me:

Blue Max, free install tool and instructions, lifetime warranty: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350744979141

Orange: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360401301706

Grizzly clear urethane tires, $21 + $8 shipping, so about same price as others: 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Urethane-Tire-for-14-Bandsaws-Pair-/T23070

4) Balance the wheels with weights taped to the spokes with electrical tape, moved in and out from rim to center to fine tune, then glue in place with epoxy or hot glue.

5) install a link belt to help cut the vibration."

6) "...installed Coolblock Guides -- well worth it."

7) Many say saw is underpowered. Some have rewired motor for 220v to get more power. "...I now have mine running on 220v, which has helped tremendously."

8) "[installed] a 6" riser block and fence from another manufacturer. I can now resaw up to 12" material and have frequently done so to make veneers from exotic hardwoods. The saw does an admirable job although it is a tad underpowered when resawing stock thicker than 6 or 7 inches. [rewired to 220...]"

I guess "gearing it down" to cut metal will give so much more torque that power shouldn’t be an issue...

9) As usual, factory blade is junk. I've researched better blades for wood, but not for metal.

10)Manual, specs & parts, etc:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0580
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0555LX


----------



## Sharky (Feb 25, 2014)

Mostly back together....






Now to hunt parts for the upper blade guide and install the table...

Looks like the Grizzly 580 parts are the same....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 25, 2014)

Lookin' Good, Sharky :thumbzup:


----------



## ariscats (Feb 27, 2014)

To Bonden. Just an idea.You can use motor carbon brushes instead of cold block.I have not used it so i do not know
how it behaves but it looks to me as appropriate. Besides the difference in cost is tremendous.If you test it make a
post.(I don't have a vertical bandsaw).My 2 cents.

Ariscats


----------



## RandyM (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice Sharky, very nice indeed. Thank you for sharing.


----------

